# tractor vs skid steer



## MetroProperties (Aug 27, 2012)

Our company is looking into purchasing some kind of loader for doing snow removal and all the other odds and ends. We do property management and need something for stacking snow in the winter. We may have to drive on turf and also are going to be purchasing new so if anyone has any suggestions it would be great.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

think we need more details.Budget?You can spend 25K on a skidsteer and tow it behind a pickup.I watched a guy move snow with a Kuboda tractor and think he would have thanked me if I came over and put him out of his misery.A 3-4 yd loader (100K+)in our area would be perfect.Do you have suitable truck trailer employee with Class a license.More info?


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

The all wheel steer Bobcats are about the only thing I can think of that might do it. Probably the only thing I've yet to try lol. We have an L5030 , Great for running around the turf and such in the summer and with the right tires and salter killer for sidewalks in the winter. But crap for stacking and not enough reach to load trucks for removals. Have 2 S300s Great for plowing, Stack reasonably well. Slow for loading trucks during removals if they do reach high enough and they demo turf in the summer. Also have a 524K for plow / loading / stack and it does that very very very well. But way to big for summer operations. We lease it out during the summer to a construction company. We also have a 304J and 324J (new model name for 304J) Same as the 524K just cheaper to run.


----------



## Plow horse (Oct 18, 2009)

*tractor*

I am partial to tractors, skid steer are not that easy to run for everybody, you nead a qualified operator, if you have run one you will know how much fun it is backing up! I can operate one and they are great in the rite application, But I would go for a tractor, better visability, most people can be shown how to run a tractor, being able to see helps. Most skid steers with tracks suck in the snow, I understand Cat has track that are good in the snow, but you realy can not go of road or do hilly stuff, Chains help on tired skids, BUT, Ag tractors run much better in the snow, But you nead a bid enough tractor, Too. So if you have a cdl and rig go for a tractor, if not a skid steer behind a pickup works. I personally just drive my JD 6200 everywhere.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

How about a backhoe? You can load a triaxle with it relatively easy and they don't completely destroy turf as long as its not too soft. The track type tractors you mentioned can go just fine off road as long as you aren't getting carried away.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

the biggest issue I see is that if you plow with a tractor it's best to not plow with the loader arms and that being said you really can't stack and move piles. The bobcat is better for that but getting from site to site doesn't work so well unless they are close. There was a jcb load all I saw at a recent farm show. The guy said 50k it does 25km can lift something like 3200lb and extends 13 ft in the air and it's the size if not smaller then a skid steer. front hydros a steering wheel side entry and all wheel steer with a foot throttle. No turf damage just zoom the boom. Anyone can drive it. I'd just get a pusher that has built in float like the bobcat boss artic or new avalanche. Winner winner chicken dinner? I think I just convinced myself to buy one


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

If you get a decent size tractor, I would use a blower and blow the snow away. You will not need to drive on the grass, and you can stack a ton of snow with a blower. I am talking about a PTO driven blower not hydraulic.


----------



## Plow horse (Oct 18, 2009)

*no contest*

Skid loaders can not keep up with a bachoe in the snow, you can Not push the snow back as far as with a backhoe, wheeled loader or ag tractor. Most skid steers can load triaxles, and of course a bachoe, wheeled loaders and like JD 6000 series can. If you dont fill an ag tractors rear tires with cal the they are ok on lawns vs a backhoe, just make sure you have a BIG weight block on the rear of the ag tractor when plowing.. I also have my Jd 6200 set up so I can have the plow on with out the loader or with the loader. I prefer with the loader, man can I push some serious snow like that.


----------



## MetroProperties (Aug 27, 2012)

Thank you for the responses. If I was to get a skid steer it would be a bobcat s175 and if I was to get a tractor it would be a john Deere 3038E. And I will be able to tow it behind my 1 ton dump.


----------



## MetroProperties (Aug 27, 2012)

Also our trucks seem to be able to do the job we just need something in those large storms as a plan B


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

If your choices are a s175 or a 3038 I would go with the 175... that being said if you can I would look at jumping up to a 185 or 205.. they are all great machines but the 185 and 205's have more power than the 175 and can still be towed behind your dump... a s205 is a kick ass snow machine.


----------



## MetroProperties (Aug 27, 2012)

i dont want turbo


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

rob_cook2001;1497825 said:


> If your choices are a s175 or a 3038 I would go with the 175... that being said if you can I would look at jumping up to a 185 or 205.. they are all great machines but the 185 and 205's have more power than the 175 and can still be towed behind your dump... a s205 is a kick ass snow machine.


great minds think alike:salute:


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

You don't want a turbo???? That's like saying you would rather have a myers plow over a boss Haha.. but seriously why don't you want a turbo??


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Midtown if you were looking at the JCB 40, top speed is 20 km, nifty rig tho.
Metro you may not want turbo now but you'll regret it in the future.
You need the 2 speed option.
Or a Toolcat with a high dump bucket for stacking and loading or a blower, 30 km road speed.
Good on grass.
jmo


----------



## MetroProperties (Aug 27, 2012)

I look at a turbo being an extra somthing to brake. I love it in my truck but I dont really find it necessary for a tractor and also it costs 4,000 to replace one on a skid steer. I went to john deere and I found out you cant put a backhoe on a 3038e and also they said i would get very good performance in a more compact 2720


----------



## dirtnazi (Feb 12, 2010)

If your not going to get a turbo or 2 speed don't waste your money


----------



## MetroProperties (Aug 27, 2012)

Well i would get a two speed for sure but im starting to lean towards a tractor


----------



## Plow horse (Oct 18, 2009)

*3038*

Are you talking about Jd 3038 E as in the little 30 hp economy tractor? If you are then look for DUEL brakes, they do not have them, " Stupidist IDEA on a really nice machine". I was looking at them my self to replace my 750, they are low to the ground compared to the 3520 witch is to skinny for its hight for me.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

If I remember right these little deere's only weigh 2000-3000 lbs. They are not going to be very productive at all.. might push a little 6ft plow.. maybe. Probably won't stack any higher than a experienced guy in a plowtruck.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

I looked at specs for the JD 2720 and that model is not even in the same class as a Bobcat 175. It looks like a large lawn tractor. Might be good for your summer work but i don't know what you would do with it in winter.You aren't going to move much snow with that machine, at least cost effectively. Just saying, it's your gig.


----------



## MetroProperties (Aug 27, 2012)

Well I want to get a machine under $30,000 with a bucket, snow bucket and forks and I want to go new so what do you recommend?


----------



## Plow horse (Oct 18, 2009)

*not really*

Yes the jd 3038 E is light, but if you put cal in rear tires its a great little mach except no rear dual brakes and that makes it worthless. I can push snow farther back with my 750 than a skid loader cause when you jump the curb with a skid loader WELL! But you can stack higher with a skid loader. I would not take either one over my trucks until you get in the 6000 series 80+ hp, even the you can get to sight faster in a truck. isnt life fun figuring out what NOT to get!!


----------



## Plow horse (Oct 18, 2009)

*Jd 3720*

JD 3720 with cab 4wd easy game $25000 I have friends that swear by it, they say it has plenty of ass, great in snow, with plow or blower, that would most definitaly keep up with a skid loader. Yes 3038E is a gloryfied lawn mower, but if thats all you can afford.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

MetroProperties;1498146 said:


> Well I want to get a machine under $30,000 with a bucket, snow bucket and forks and I want to go new so what do you recommend?


I'd think about this great deal - http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=137490&page=2 . Basically new, with snow bucket. Pick up a set of forks for 6-700$. No tax,only downside little far away.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

That's so funny! I was just reading this thread thinking this guy should buy my machine. Then I saw he was in Conn. Hey, go for a drive!

Thanks leigh for the mention.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

A 3720 will keep up with a 2speed skid in the snow??? I don't see that happening. Now if it will work a lot better for your summer go with the little tractor but in the snow a skid is going to kill a little tractor.


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

If you purchase a tractor look at something with a min. 60 hp. A definite benefit of skid steers are the wide variety of attachments I employ both types of equipment in my buis. the 
skids out perform the tractors ( in my line of work ) and are preferred over tractors.


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

Plow horse;1498152 said:


> JD 3720 with cab 4wd easy game $25000 I have friends that swear by it, they say it has plenty of ass, great in snow, with plow or blower, that would most definitaly keep up with a skid loader. Yes 3038E is a gloryfied lawn mower, but if thats all you can afford.


I will take that bet. A tractor this size might keep up with a skid ( pushing snow ) going down hill with a tail wind. Skids will out perform a tractor with it's agility and ability to
turn on a dime. also skids with similar hp weigh more than a light duty tractor . That being said tractors with 80 + hp are the sh!! for snow plowing roads and or large open areas.


----------



## MetroProperties (Aug 27, 2012)

What do you guys think about a 2wd backhoe in the snow


----------



## Plow horse (Oct 18, 2009)

*"no"*

NO!! even with chains, NO!! I know I have been more for a AG tractor vs a skid steer but a skid steer is a great mach, I am more into tractors or backhoe, after 12 hrs in a skid steer I ju st wanted my backhoe back. I like the visabilityof loaders and I can make them spin donuts and go crazy fast to. Spend 20 to 30 hrs running a skid loader then a backhoe or ag loader in the snow,' Like lease one and try it" at least then you will know what you want. no matter what there Toys for the Boys! "What a Bummer to get payed to play in our toys"!


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

MetroProperties;1498574 said:


> What do you guys think about a 2wd backhoe in the snow


There's a reason why 90% of all backhoe's are 4x4.At least in dirt you can pull yourself around with the hoe!


----------



## Xforce 1 (Dec 29, 2008)

IMHO, the size of tractors your looking vs a 175 bobcat your looking at...........absolutely not even in the same ball park. any skid will be more versatile and faster (on location) than THAT SIZE of tractor. I would for sure look at a 185/205 with a 2 speed though if you are serious! If nothing else, things don't work out, the resale of a 185/205 will be easier and faster by far especially a 2 speed. This is just my opinion! We run hoe's, tractors (70+ hp), 2 speed skids and trucks and I honestly would not spend my money on any less than a 70 hp tractor if you go that route! Good luck with this!


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

In reviewing this thread the general consensus seems to be buy a utility tractor min. 60 hp
4x4 or a skid with a min. of 75 hp. Sounds like good advice by people that have experience in several different types of occupations.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Found this tonight. Yes it's far away but you get some idea of price and condition.

http://madison.craigslist.org/grd/3328551774.html


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

You don't need over 75hp on a skid.. you would love a 185-205 size skid and I believe they are around 60hp. My s650 has 74 HP and pushes a 10ft box. Almost twice as fast as a truck in the same lot. Can really stack piles to.
Good luck.
Robert


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

rob_cook2001;1498765 said:


> You don't need over 75hp on a skid.. you would love a 185-205 size skid and I believe they are around 60hp. My s650 has 74 HP and pushes a 10ft box. Almost twice as fast as a truck in the same lot. Can really stack piles to.
> Good luck.
> Robert


I run Case skids 90 + hp they get the job done in a hurry. In my opinion are one of the best units on the market today


----------



## MetroProperties (Aug 27, 2012)

thanks guys. I am going to John Deere tomorrow to price out a 60 hp tractor and also a 50 hp tractor.


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

MetroProperties;1499080 said:


> thanks guys. I am going to John Deere tomorrow to price out a 60 hp tractor and also a 50 hp tractor.


Check out your local Case dealer, John Deere what can I say COUGH !!!!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Skids are more durable then compact tractors, so I'd go with the skid. The tractor will be more pleasurable to run though. Not sure what problem you have with turbo's, as everything I own has a tubro on it and our oldest Mack is an 87 and still has the original one. I wouldn't comare anything on your pickup to equiipment.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Dave is right. I have only replaced a turbo on one tractor. It was a 1972 with 11000 hours on the original turbo.. probably would have lasted longer but I cranked the fuel to it and advanced the timing, was really pushing that turbo hard.


----------



## kah68 (Jan 16, 2006)

Sorry wrong area for my post.


----------



## kah68 (Jan 16, 2006)

kah68;1692549 said:


> Sorry wrong area for my post.


Sorry for posting in the wrong area.


----------



## wislxer (Jan 20, 2011)

rob_cook2001;1498185 said:


> A 3720 will keep up with a 2speed skid in the snow??? I don't see that happening. Now if it will work a lot better for your summer go with the little tractor but in the snow a skid is going to kill a little tractor.


Uhhhhhhhh...






*19mph
*blower right there on back
*awesome visibility

So depending on how you're using it and what you're looking for I'd say thats debatable but I digress....... They both have their place and setting but that's a different thread.

To the OP: What level of stacking are we talking about? I think the standard on here by most involved in commercial snow removal may be higher than what you're talking about which is why you're getting suggestions to buy wheel loaders when that's clearly not what you're looking for. The Bobcat you've mentioned is a heck of a lot more machine than the Deere and subsequently would be better for stacking so there is that....


----------

